# tvLINK Plus - Power Up Questions



## Andy Taylor (Mar 7, 2007)

Dear Sagious TIVO Users,

Its been a while since I have been in back of Tivo, does Tivo have powered RF2 Out (like Sky) to power TVLink Plus unit or will I have to buy powerpack to juice up the Link unit. 
I already have a SkyEye RF2T in powered Sky RF2 socket, can I piggy back TVLink Plus to this and still have enough power as not to affect functionality of both units?

So to get this working I need to power up tvLINK Plus unit somehow, and hook in line with RF out on Tivo and coax socket that is feeding second TV upstairs. Hook up tvLink eye in line from coax out socket and TV upstairs and hey presto I am up and running? viewing and changing channels?


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

You cannot use a TVLink to control a Tivo.

What you need is a remote control extender like this which will allow you to control Tivo, Sky, Sky+, SkyHD, DVD, VCR, Freeview, kettle, toaster etc. etc. etc.

Then all you need to do is to run some coax from the Tivo RF output up to your second TV.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes you can, you are confusing "tvlink" with "tvlink plus"

TV link PLUS =









TV link (sky eye) = little IR receiver









For sky you can get away with "tvlink" on its own, Tivo needs both.
To answer the OP, yes I think you need a PSU.


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

mikerr said:


> Yes you can, you are confusing "tvlink" with "tvlink plus"


Ah. Thanks for that. I wasn't even aware that the TVLinkPlus existed.

Even so, if the Global website is correct, to control a Tivo it seems that you need a TVLinkPlus, a TVLink and a power supply. And then you still only have a rather naff unit that uses evil IR wands. 

A remote IR extender of the type I mentioned does the same job in one box for half the price, and will also operate *any number* of devices that use IR. (I use mine to operate 8 units.)

It is also completely compatible with the Sky-Eye Tivo. :up:

I would always go for the IR extender if the second TV isn't out of wireless range.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

We have thick walls up here, wifi or wireless can't breach em !

If you're in the market for a tvlink plus, ebay seller 'justlookin007' (not me!) has sold a few tvlink plus + psu + tvlink for around £8 + £4 p&p


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

£8 + £4 p&p?

That sounds like a real bargain.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I got one last night £13.45 inc P & P from same EBayer. Yes it is a bargain as long as it arrives and is OK


----------

